# Gold severum color??



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

How can I get my gold severum more colorful? I've been having it for 2 months now and it still looks the same. :x


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

feed "color' food and give a dark background.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

How big is it? Severums are slow growing fish, and juvies won't be as colorful as adults. Frozen bloodworms and spirulina flake are good foods for enhancing color IME.


----------



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

*Size*



toddnbecka said:


> How big is it? Severums are slow growing fish, and juvies won't be as colorful as adults. Frozen bloodworms and spirulina flake are good foods for enhancing color IME.


It's about 2.5 in. I feed it brine shrimp flakes.. I feed the fish bloodworms like 2 times a week. How often do u think I should feed the gold severum bloodworms? Should I replace the flakes with bloodworms?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

At 2.5" it's still a baby, has a long way to grow, will develop more color slowly as it gets bigger.


----------



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

*Black fins*

Ohh I see haha I'm going to give it some roids.. Jp I'll feed it more bloodworms then. Do u know why it has black coloring on the ends of his fins? Is it also because he's a baby? Thank you for your responses.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

It's possible that the black coloring is just how he was born.
That or I know some types of fish get black fins around the parts where they are healing at.


----------

